# 1st picture post!!!



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Okay, here is what i did this afternoon. Four other plumbing companies have been out to this residents home this year. Same problem everytime. Sewer back up towards the house. 1 ft of cable towards the house and boom, its cleared, or is it? As you can see i went ahead and dug up the line, wasnt that deep to see what the problem was. ROOTS. Took 10 extra minutes to dig and find. Thanks to you other four plumbing companies, I was this womans hero. All it took was a little bit of common sense and extra effort. turned a 150$ job into a 250$ job:thumbup:.


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

did you end up cutting that out ?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh yea, she was more than happy to pay for the extra hour of work that it took to correct that simple BS. The damn thing wasnt even glued on, totaly packed with roots, was going to get a picture of the roots i pulled out, but was getting to close to miller time.


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

im sure she was amazed to see the roots too... i like jobs like that, those are the jobs that give your company a good name. and yah , miller time is priority!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Right on.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

we have a hero folks.....








great job, to bad you didnt get more pics tho


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks, I try to hold to the standards that bat plumber and boy plunger have bestowed upon us.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Thanks, I try to hold to the standards that bat plumber and boy plunger have bestowed upon us.


You are the super plumber, AND I am sooo glad you posted, I have this budy from another plumbing forum who is having this issue with his client.

This is a nice example 

Thanks !!

Ps Can I use your pics?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Sure, how much you gonna rent them for? JK, i could care less. At least twice a week I come across some dumb **** like this.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Sure, how much you gonna rent them for? JK, i could care less. At least twice a week I come across some dumb **** like this.


Sweet, Thanks 

I will send you a free tee shirt ( one of my websites )

Keep posting dumb crap like that , I love it


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

******* said:


> Sweet, Thanks
> 
> I will send you a free tee shirt ( one of my websites )
> 
> Keep posting dumb crap like that , I love it


you never said anything about free tee shirts


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

oH YEA, crap, I will send you guys free jackets , hats etc if you get me pics


----------

